# Photography without an assistant



## sactown024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys and gals,

I am doing a few upcoming family portraits and i started to think i may want to have a reflector and maybe even some umbrellas to shoot through, but then i was thinking who would hold the reflector etc...

I am always by myslef when shooting and was just curious if theres any tricks you guys/girls use when shooting alone?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 23, 2012)

I am always alone and I use a reflector all the time.  I manage to do it without any help.  It just takes practice.  Sometimes if you have another family member there they can hold it for you but I usually find myself taking it back and doing it myself because it's faster.  It is rather difficult with my 70-200 on and a speedlight.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2012)

Light stands and clamps are wonderful things to have! I use my rolling tote to hold a reflector all of the time. That thing is my life saver for SOOOO much besides carrying all of my gear.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been using a speedlite in a small softbox on a sturdy light stand.  But for using a reflector, it's a huge PITA if you don't have someone to hold it.  If you don't have an assistant, recruit someone to hold it for you...could be someone who is just not in that photo, or even a stranger walking by.  

I've used a triangular reflector with a handle, but it really only works (you holding it while shooting) when you're very close to your subject.
http://cam-essentials.blogspot.ca/2010/11/5-in-1-triangular-reflector-with-handle.html

Either way, a reflector on a stand is very hard/annoying to use.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2012)

Reflector stand.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 23, 2012)

I have one like this too that I use if I am inside.  It doesn't work very well outdoors though.  This is what tirediron is referring to I believe. 
Westcott 40in 5-in-1 Collapsible Reflector Kit 304


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 23, 2012)

I ask my wife to help but I shoot alone half the time. Either way.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

My assistant is priceless, especially when that "unexpected" wind gust comes along =)


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 23, 2012)

ah swee,t thanks everyone! I shall try to solo it and see how it goes, if all fails ill try the stand!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> ah swee,t thanks everyone! I shall try to solo it and see how it goes, if all fails ill try the stand!



you'll be fine, if you don't have an assistant be sure and sandbag the stands


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 23, 2012)

for outdoor portraits would a speedlite and umbrella be just as good if not better than a reflector, giving that the sun is out? do they give the same effect? i do have a speedlite, just no umbrella or stand yet.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> for outdoor portraits would a speedlite and umbrella be just as good if not better than a reflector, giving that the sun is out? do they give the same effect? i do have a speedlite, just no umbrella or stand yet.


Could be similar, could be completely different.  

In terms of size, a typical umbrella is about the same size as a typical round reflector...so the softness is probably fairly close.  But the characteristics of the light would certainly have it's own quirks for either one.  The big difference between using a flash or not.  A reflector is good because you don't have a limit on your shutter speed, but you are limited by the light that you have to reflect.
When using flash, you have to understand how to use it and how to control the ratio between flash and ambient exposures.  You will likely be limited to the max flash sync speed of the camera, which may be an issue in very bright conditions.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 23, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> for outdoor portraits would a speedlite and umbrella be just as good if not better than a reflector, giving that the sun is out? do they give the same effect? i do have a speedlite, just no umbrella or stand yet.



It depends on alot of factors.  I don't use a speedlight with an umbrella usually but others might.  With my speedlight I generally bounce the light off of something like the ceiling, wall, or even my reflector sometimes.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 23, 2012)

Just be aware that these things all act like sails if it's at all breezy.  You may need some weights or sandbags and a way to attach them to your light / boom stands.  Sandbags are often laid on the ends of the legs.  Sometimes you can hang a weight on the center column.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 23, 2012)

I use light stands, reflector arms and sandbags.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2012)

Gaffer tape and zip ties.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 23, 2012)

Sometimes you have to make your own lemonade from a dry packet.
Sometimes you get to add a little sweetner.
Sometimes you get fresh squeezed.
Sometimes you build your own stand.
Sometimes you get serviced properly.




































At the end of the day, you just have to learn to adapt.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

kundalini said:


> At the end of the day, you just have to learn to adapt.




^^^at the "end of the day" you found TWO assistants


----------



## Tee (Oct 23, 2012)

I find it easier to take a monolight, softbox, and battery pack with me.  I carry the monolight with softbox attached and battery in a bag over my shoulder and my subjects carry the stand and sandbag.  Then I set up in 2 seconds.  I don't have to worry about fiddling the reflector for the right angle or if the reflector will give me enough fill, etc. 

 I did this on the fly for a co-worker down the street at the park.  500ws monolight powered down, 24X35 softbox, and Vagabond mini pack.  Sun setting behind them.    Easy-peasy.


----------



## CallibCarver (Oct 27, 2012)

You an buy a reflector stand, or arm. Whatever they are called. I've never bought one, but I've seen the stands with arms on them holding reflectors. I've seen people turn those gorilla into a fairly nice and cool reflector or accessory holder for under $30.


----------



## owlxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

I've used a monopod with a speedlight and diffuser.  Only need one hand on the camera and one hand holding the monopod.  I'm 6'3" so the flash can be about 14' up in the air depending on what I want I have 14' range of motion.  I also have used handheld reflectors...  There is always a way, wear a white shirt.  change your shooting angles... etc.


----------



## kanuski (Nov 14, 2012)

I have set the camera on a tripod with a remote shutter release and the delay set to 2 seconds. Then I hold a reflector or flash myself.


----------

